# Onkyo 507 & LG (903) passive sub



## xtinct71

Hi,

I recently bought 5.1 LG 903 speaker package which has a passive sub that connects with speaker cables. I was hoping to connect them to my Onkyo 507 but noticed that the sub output is a rca.

I was thinking of attaching a rca jack to the speaker cable but not sure if this will work. I'd prefer not to have to spend more money on an active sub so any help to get this set of speakers and amp working will be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P.

> I was thinking of attaching a rca jack to the speaker cable but not sure if this will work


No, that won't work. The sub is passive, you'll need an amplifier. The Onkyo 507 connects to an amplifier, the amplifier connects to the subwoofer.


----------



## xtinct71

Thanks for the reply.

Been reading up and some people have suggested connecting the sub to the front speakers?

Already spent over my budget on the Onkyo so not really keen if can get the current sub to work.

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Mike P.

That would only work if the sub has a built in crossover, which I don't think it does. Try it and see, if it sounds like a full range speaker then there is no built in crossover.


----------



## xtinct71

Mike P. said:


> That would only work if the sub has a built in crossover, which I don't think it does. Try it and see, if it sounds like a full range speaker then there is no built in crossover.


Next question is how to go about wiring this up...? A bit clueless so any help will be great.

Was thinking (which is dangerous lol) - connect front left & right speakers to Onkyo front left speaker out. Use the Onkyo front right speaker out to the sub?

Or connect front left/right speakers as normal and add the sub to either front left or right???

:help:


----------



## Mike P.

From looking at the manual the subs specs are 3 ohms with a low end cut off of 30 hz. If the Onkyo can handle the 3 ohm load it will send sub 20 hz frequencies to the sub since there is no high pass filter, the sub won't handle that. Your options are to get a plate amp with a 30 hz high pass filter or get a new sub.


----------



## xtinct71

Mike P. said:


> From looking at the manual the subs specs are 3 ohms with a low end cut off of 30 hz. If the Onkyo can handle the 3 ohm load it will send sub 20 hz frequencies to the sub since there is no high pass filter, the sub won't handle that. Your options are to get a plate amp with a 30 hz high pass filter or get a new sub.


Thank you for looking into that. Very technical. I understand the last two words 'new sub'. Does this mean that if I were to connect it to the front speaker out (on the amp) then it won't work. Will this damage the sub/amp or both?

What would happen if I put a rca on the sub and connected it the sub out onthe amp?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mike P.

The LG HT903TA was a system that came with the speakers, sub and a receiver. The LG receiver had a built in amp for the subwoofer that was 255 watts and had a high pass filter (rumble filter) that blocked all frequencies lower then 30 hz because the sub isn't designed to play lower then 30 hz. 

Hooking up the sub to your Onkyo will be difficult because #1. the Onkyo doesn't have an amp to power the sub and #2. without a high pass filter at 30 hz you will blow the sub. 

Do you have the LG reciever that came with the system?


----------



## Sonnie

I would get a better sub, BUT if you must use that one, you can check on Audiogon for a cheap used amp. You will not need that much power to make it do what it can do.

Another option might be that if you still have that LG receiver, you might be able to use it as the amp for the sub. (That may be why you asked about it Mike :huh: )


----------



## Mike P.

Yes, that's why I asked.


----------



## xtinct71

Sonnie said:


> I would get a better sub, BUT if you must use that one, you can check on Audiogon for a cheap used amp. You will not need that much power to make it do what it can do.
> 
> Another option might be that if you still have that LG receiver, you might be able to use it as the amp for the sub. (That may be why you asked about it Mike :huh: )


Thanks Mike & Sonnie.

I am assuming that my best shot will be to save for a active sub.

I bought the 5.1 speaker set without the amp thinking that my Onkyo would work. Only after taking delivery did I realise the sub was passive.

I'm clueless re 30 hz high pass filter - is this something I can buy from maplins (UK company)? Its like radioshack?

To put a spanner in the works - I also own a very old Sony TA-VE110 (amp or something) with a Sony SA-W10 sub - My question is will the Sony sub work with the Onkyo? Will the LG sub work with the TA-VE110?

Your help and time is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike P.

The Sony SA-W10 will work with the Onkyo. Connect the sub out of the Onkyo to Input 1 on the sub.


----------



## xtinct71

Mike P. said:


> The Sony SA-W10 will work with the Onkyo. Connect the sub out of the Onkyo to Input 1 on the sub.
> 
> View attachment 14406


hopefully final questions:

1. Will the LG903 speakers be ok with the Onkyo 507.
2. Will LG sub work with the Sony TA-VE110? - using this system in another room so wondering if I can just swap the subs?

You have been more helpful than the person that shold me the stuff so your advice has been priceless.

Thanks and bye for now.:reading:


----------



## Mike P.

1. Yes, the Onkyo has more power then the LG receiver so go easy on the speakers until you find their limits.

2. Not sure. I can't find a online manual for the Sony TA-VE110 to see what its outputs are. It would have to have a speaker wire output labeled "Subwoofer" to work with the LG sub.


----------



## xtinct71

Mike P. said:


> 1. Yes, the Onkyo has more power then the LG receiver so go easy on the speakers until you find their limits.
> 
> 2. Not sure. I can't find a online manual for the Sony TA-VE110 to see what its outputs are. It would have to have a speaker wire output labeled "Subwoofer" to work with the LG sub.


Thanks.

I've got the manual somewhere so will find it and reply with the details later.


----------



## xtinct71

I've got the manual somewhere so will find it and reply with the details later.[/quote]

I'm back.....found the manual online since I've put it away in a safe place at home (somewhere). Can you please translate the following to plain English for me:

The Sony 110 details are:

Amplifier section
Power output
Surround mode (DIN 1 kHz)
Front:
25 W+25 W/8 ohms
Center:
25 W/8 ohms
(only in the PRO LOGIC
and C, STUDIO modes)
Rear:
10 W+10 W/8 ohms
Frequency VIDEO 1+2, TV, AUX:
response 20 Hz-20 kHz ± 2 dB

Outputs VIDEO 1 REC:
Voltage: 150 mV,
Impedance: 470 ohms
REAR, MIX:
Voltage: 1 V
Impedance: 1 kilohms
BASS BOOST +7 dB at 60 Hz

The unit has a 'surround mix' that the Sub connects to. Only other output is RCA 'surround rear out'...question now is will the LG sub work with the Sony ta-ve110?

I'm planning on setting up the Onkyo 507, LG tallboy 903 speakers and Sony SA-W10 sub tonight...will let you know if I get it working.

Only other question to recap is willthe LG sub work with the Sony TAVE110?

Thank you in advance :T


----------



## xtinct71

I've got the manual somewhere so will find it and reply with the details later.[/quote]

I'm back.....found the manual online since I've put it away in a safe place at home (somewhere). Can you please translate the following to plain English for me:

The Sony 110 details are:

Amplifier section
Power output
Surround mode (DIN 1 kHz)
Front:
25 W+25 W/8 ohms
Center:
25 W/8 ohms
(only in the PRO LOGIC
and C, STUDIO modes)
Rear:
10 W+10 W/8 ohms
Frequency VIDEO 1+2, TV, AUX:
response 20 Hz-20 kHz ± 2 dB

Outputs VIDEO 1 REC:
Voltage: 150 mV,
Impedance: 470 ohms
REAR, MIX:
Voltage: 1 V
Impedance: 1 kilohms
BASS BOOST +7 dB at 60 Hz

The unit has a 'surround mix' that the Sub connects to. Only other output is RCA 'surround rear out'...question now is will the LG sub work with the Sony ta-ve110?

I'm planning on setting up the Onkyo 507, LG tallboy 903 speakers and Sony SA-W10 sub tonight...will let you know if I get it working.

Only other question to recap is willthe LG sub work with the Sony TAVE110?

Thank you in advance :T


----------



## Mike P.

The Sony won't work with the LG sub.


----------



## xtinct71

Mike P. said:


> The Sony won't work with the LG sub.


Any cheap way to get the LG sub working with the sony amp? That way I can use the sony sub with my onkyo.

I'm based in the UK so please let me know of any ideas and that way I can have both systems working. Once I've saved up I'll return the sony sub and get advice on an apt sub for the Onkyo


----------



## Mike P.

Post a pic of the back of the Sony 110, a close up showing the connections.


----------

